
OpenMaps – open-source orienteering maps project [video] - app4soft
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8qvuy7LCf4
======
app4soft
_«OpenMaps»_ project initiated by _«Orienteering Time»_ — Orienteering
Development Project founded by _Eugenio Trevisan_ & _Tommaso Bari_ [1]:

> _The maps have copyright and are managed by OrienteeringTime.com._

> _The maps have the CC-BY-NC-SA Creative Commons license, so you can’t use
> them for commercial purposes and you have to mention the project with the
> following Quote: Open Maps Project of OrienteeringTime.com +
> OrienteeringTime’s logo._

> _If you download the maps we would like to receive
> info@orienteeringtime.com:_

> _– technical tracks /exercises useful for training/races_

> _– photos and files with cultural-historical information of the area_

> _If you like the project you can make a donation._

> _Our project has no commercial aims._

Grab maps from project folder[1] on _Google Drive_.

For open & edit those map files (.ocd/.omap) recommends use _OpenOrienteering
Mapper_ [2] app — FLOSS cross-platform desktop publishing software for
cartography, especially designed for creating orienteering maps.

[0] [https://www.orienteeringtime.com/70-ocad-maps-are-now-
public...](https://www.orienteeringtime.com/70-ocad-maps-are-now-public-open/)

[1]
[https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1EIK9tiH64UWjy9hMmlLm...](https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1EIK9tiH64UWjy9hMmlLmRV7ywe8tD4ln?usp=sharing)

[2]
[https://www.openorienteering.org/apps/mapper](https://www.openorienteering.org/apps/mapper)

